# UK-M Monthly Prizes!



## Lorian

I want to run a monthly competition/giveaway on UK-Muscle with prizes being awarded to members. 

I've had a word with some of our advertisers and a few companies have generously agreed to provide a selection of products and merchandise for the prize pot.

So, how do people win these prizes? .. I suggest that each month we choose 3 winners, possible categories could be:

Most Helpful Member

Outstanding Contributor

Post of the Month

There'd be a thread called 'Prize Pot' which lists all of the items. If someone wins then they can choose something from the pot.

People could be nominated by other members and a final decision taken by the Mod team or maybe GOLD members.

This is completely open for discussion so please tell me how you would like it to work.

L


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good mate. Although, i bet there would be a hell of alot of nominations, how is that filtered to one person?


----------



## energize17

good idea.


----------



## apple

nice idea ...


----------



## CrazeUK

Nice Idea fella


----------



## Lorian

kieren1234 said:


> i bet there would be a hell of alot of nominations, how is that filtered to one person?


Maybe the 5 people with the most nominations get put into a poll?

Maybe if person X has gone above and beyond in helping person Y then person Y sends me a PM about it.

Maybe we'd just keep a big thread with all the nominations which then gets restarted each month..

Maybe behind closed doors would be better and the Mod team make the decision..

How do you think it should work?

L


----------



## MRSTRONG

i feel the need to kiss some ass


----------



## MRSTRONG

think it should be done at the discretion of the mod team .

maybe the mods when modding choose a helpful post/member to stick them in the pot for you guys to decide on and have a winners thread ?


----------



## Suprakill4

I think it should be how you first proposed, all the nominations get counted up, top 5 people get put into a poll and most votes wins, should be over a set period, Clear cut off date for nominations etc etc etc. Great idea though i must say. any UGL's willing to put some aas in for prizes?? lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

like the ugl bit but think it needs to be done out of sight for alpha test male bs reasons


----------



## SoulXedge

Sounds good looking forward to this!

Any idea if some uk-muscle tshirts are on the cards?


----------



## GMme

yeah, the last thing you want is people getting all post trigger happy trying to bag that stuff. Should be mod driven


----------



## MRSTRONG

do we get free t-shirts for putting our ten penneth into the pot 

make mine xxl thanks


----------



## Lorian

SoulXedge said:


> Any idea if some uk-muscle tshirts are on the cards?


That's a thread I was saving for next week... 

Hand on heart, this morning I received the sportswear catalogue from the company who will be supplying the UK-M merchandise. There will be a thread next week for members to help decide which items, styles, fabrics etc we start off with.

It's all happening with UK-M at the moment! :laugh:

The Member Business Directory is well underway.. and there's 2 more new additions coming in May/June :thumbup1:

L


----------



## Suprakill4

uhan said:


> do we get free t-shirts for putting our ten penneth into the pot
> 
> make mine xxl thanks


Make mine a medium  lol.


----------



## SoulXedge

Lorian said:


> That's a thread I was saving for next week...
> 
> Hand on heart, this morning I received the sportswear catalogue from the company who will be supplying the UK-M merchandise. There will be a thread next week for members to help decide which items, styles, fabrics etc we start off with.
> 
> It's all happening with UK-M at the moment! :laugh:
> 
> The Member Business Directory is well underway.. and there's 2 more new additions coming in May/June :thumbup1:
> 
> L


It's about damn time!

Lookin forward to this big time

Lot of members will be


----------



## Suprakill4

Lorian said:


> That's a thread I was saving for next week...
> 
> Hand on heart, this morning I received the sportswear catalogue from the company who will be supplying the UK-M merchandise. There will be a thread next week for members to help decide which items, styles, fabrics etc we start off with.
> 
> It's all happening with UK-M at the moment! :laugh:
> 
> The Member Business Directory is well underway.. and there's 2 more new additions coming in May/June :thumbup1:
> 
> L


EXCELLENT, i want a vest, hoody and t-shirt for definite.


----------



## MRSTRONG

sounds good to me , is there gonna be a logo thread iron it out with the members ? ....no puns intended


----------



## SoulXedge

A want vest hoodie tshirt joggy bottoms socks boxers the lot


----------



## Lorian

uhan said:


> sounds good to me , is there gonna be a logo thread iron it out with the members ? ....no puns intended


 Yes.

L


----------



## MRSTRONG

how about a line of uk-muscle condoms lol they would go down well or in


----------



## SoulXedge

Uk-muscle merchandise is going world wide or at least uk wide!


----------



## Lorian

uhan said:


> how about a line of uk-muscle condoms lol they would go down well or in


Genuinly, I actually gave that serious consideration earlier this week when I saw a site which could supply them. I thought we could do different protein flavours..

L


----------



## Barker

Good idea, although i can see certain 'popular' members winning a lot


----------



## MRSTRONG

Barker said:


> Good idea, although i can see certain 'popular' members winning a lot


thats why i think should be left to mods 

out of interest who are the popular members ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

uhan said:


> out of interest who are the popular members ?


Me.

Ok, I'm not too keen on the MOD driven idea. I think it would be best in the hands of the actual UK-M members. I would personally find this usefull and more personal.

I don't see a problem with letting each member having ONE vote per month. Just make it so your not allowed to vote for the same person 2 months in a row.

Just bang up a thread and let each member post a name in there.

The reason I say this, is that some members here have helped me not in public posts, but also in PM's, so I would like to be able to just give a name for overall help over the course of a month.

DO we get one vote per category then? If so, it should have to be a different person voted by each member for each cateogry.


----------



## Greenspin

Im sure if it was down to the mods, I would never win. Mind you, I think there are probably only a small handful of members that would vote for me anyway


----------



## Greenspin

On another note, I think it would be super cool (<--- unlike that phrase) to have some kind of UK-M logo to have. When I see people who obviously workout I often (always) wonder if they are on UK-M? With a badge (<-- not cool again  ) or T-shirt, I could tell!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Greenspin said:


> On another note, I think it would be super cool (<--- unlike that phrase) to have some kind of UK-M logo to have. When I see people who obviously workout I often (always) wonder if they are on UK-M? With a badge (<-- not cool again  ) or T-shirt, I could tell!


If theres a 'un-coolest post' award, you get my vote Green.


----------



## Greenspin

JPaycheck said:


> If theres a 'un-coolest post' award, you get my vote Green.


Does that mean I win a logo?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Greenspin said:


> Does that mean I win a logo?


Yes, but the logo is an imprint of my balloon knot on your forehead.


----------



## 3752

Although many do not believe this non of the MOD team have any bias for or against any member, the problem with this being voted for by members is that popularity wins which does not necessarily mean best poster or post of the month.

I think the shortlist should be decided by members then the MOD team decides the winner


----------



## Merouria

Pscarb said:


> Although many do not believe this non of the MOD team have any bias for or against any member, the problem with this being voted for by members is that popularity wins which does not necessarily mean best poster or post of the month.
> 
> I think the shortlist should be decided by members then the MOD team decides the winner


X2 Mod team should have final say on who wins the monthly award, otherwise it would just be friends voting for friends etc.


----------



## Greenspin

JPaycheck said:


> Yes, but the logo is an imprint of my balloon knot on your forehead.


Hey now, a logo is a logo. If it is of your 'balloon knot' (?) then it's a done deal!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Pscarb said:


> Although many do not believe this non of the MOD team have any bias for or against any member, the problem with this being voted for by members is that popularity wins which does not necessarily mean best poster or post of the month.
> 
> I think the shortlist should be decided by members then the MOD team decides the winner


I might be ok with the mods having final say. But that would depend upon Lorian making me a mod!

Nah i'm cool with that. Just make sure you hook me up Pscarb


----------



## 3752

JPaycheck said:


> I might be ok with the mods having final say. But that would depend upon Lorian making me a mod!
> 
> Nah i'm cool with that. Just make sure you hook me up Pscarb


 Lol I have no favourites mate......I will judge it by post content and not necessarily one full of science crap......this forum is a place to learn the beauty of that is that we have members who will explain the most simple of things in a way to help others that to me is a valued member not just the ones who copy and paste studies.....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Pscarb said:


> Lol I have no favourites mate......I will judge it by post content and not necessarily one full of science crap......this forum is a place to learn the beauty of that is that we have members who will explain the most simple of things in a way to help others that to me is a valued member not just the ones who copy and paste studies.....


Hey I might actually have a chance!

I need to seriously improve the quality and content of my posts.

Its on guys! I will be the first to win the UK-M prize!


----------



## TheBigBang

Yeah i think this is a good idea 

Maybe have a button somewhere on the posts, so members can easily click it when they think a specific member has helped them out a lot. So say for example JPaycheck has 5 examples where Greenspin has helped him out in that month, he could submit his case (as all the times Paycheck clicked the button for Greenspin they got saved in a cache).

Then if that case goes into a thread where the mods could see it, they could easily link back to the examples to make sure ithey weren't bull.

I kind of know how the above works in my head, but hard to explain :/


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

TheBigBang said:


> Yeah i think this is a good idea
> 
> Maybe have a button somewhere on the posts, so members can easily click it when they think a specific member has helped them out a lot. So say for example JPaycheck has 5 examples where Greenspin has helped him out in that month, he could submit his case (as all the times Paycheck clicked the button for Greenspin they got saved in a cache).
> 
> Then if that case goes into a thread where the mods could see it, they could easily link back to the examples to make sure ithey weren't bull.
> 
> I kind of know how the above works in my head, but hard to explain :/


I was going to suggest that, but thought it might be too much hassle setting it up.

And for the record, it would be Greenspin clicking on my posts!


----------



## switch

I like the idea a lot, should add a nice dimension to the site, one thing though there are some real funny posts on here can we not have a prize for the funniest post too


----------



## barsnack

You see the way the Oscars have the Razzles (were the celebrate the worse films), can UK Muscle also have prizes for worse post, least contributor, stupidest thread, worse member etc...its just i would like to win a prize


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

barsnack said:


> You see the way the Oscars have the Razzles (were the celebrate the worse films), can UK Muscle also have prizes for worse post, least contributor, stupidest thread, worse member etc...its just i would like to win a prize


If your running three awards, how about:

1) Most valuble Member (Awarded for a number of cumulative things)

2) Most helpfull Member (Awarded for being the most helpfull in contributing to posts)

3) Best Discusssion (Awarded to the best poster in the most viewed discussion)

Well thats the best I've got anyway!


----------



## barsnack

JPaycheck said:


> If your running three awards, how about:
> 
> 1) Most valuble Member (Awarded for a number of cumulative things)
> 
> 2) Most helpfull Member (Awarded for being the most helpfull in contributing to posts)
> 
> *3) Best Discusssion (Awarded to the best poster in the most viewed discussion)*Well thats the best I've got anyway!


You do realise thats the 'Im Straight' thread if were goin by threads created this year, can see the Sponsors faces when they read that


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

barsnack said:


> You do realise thats the 'Im Straight' thread if were goin by threads created this year, can see the Sponsors faces when they read that


Ok, well the mods can decide what is suitable! lol


----------



## barsnack

JPaycheck said:


> Ok, well the mods can decide what is suitable! lol


there goinna need alot of red ink in that big red pen


----------



## MRSTRONG

my pen is full of ink


----------



## barsnack

Infected Ink


----------



## MRSTRONG

barsnack said:


> Infected Ink


its a uk-m pen


----------



## dingosteve

Yea the t shirts are finally coming!


----------



## MRSTRONG

tell you what id like a uk-m mouse mat and a coffee cup hhmm think i might start a business selling things like t-shirts hoodies and other tit bits with a uk-m logo on i can advertise it on here too lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

uhan said:


> tell you what id like a uk-m mouse mat and a coffee cup hhmm think i might start a business selling things like t-shirts hoodies and other tit bits with a uk-m logo on i can advertise it on here too lol


Sell em cheaper than the real deal and i'll buy!


----------



## switch

uhan said:


> tell you what id like a uk-m mouse mat and a coffee cup hhmm think i might start a business selling things like t-shirts hoodies and other tit bits with a uk-m logo on i can advertise it on here too lol


So these would effectivly be UG hoodies, and we all know UG is better than the legal stuff.


----------



## MRSTRONG

JPaycheck said:


> Sell em cheaper than the real deal and i'll buy!


i`ll do a deal with you on the prizes too


----------



## switch

uhan said:


> i`ll do a deal with you on the prizes too


Free Crisps ?????


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

uhan said:


> i`ll do a deal with you on the prizes too


Agreed!

We will be the first to rig the UK-M booty monthly prize

We will go down in history, bonnie and clyde, jimmy hoffa, JP and Uhan


----------



## dtlv

Was thinking that there should be a prize category for 'most handsome mod'... but then realised I have absolutely zero chance of winning that one so scrap the idea :lol:


----------



## barsnack

Dtlv74 said:


> Was thinking that there should be a prize category for 'most handsome mod'... but then realised I have absolutely zero chance of winning that one so scrap the idea :lol:


that sounded like theres a mod you fancy and your paying him an obvious compliment...the youth of today


----------



## dtlv

barsnack said:


> that sounded like theres a mod you fancy and your paying him an obvious compliment...the youth of today


lol, I hope it didn't sound like I fancy ANY of the other mods... apart from them all being the wrong gender, am not sure any of them are that much better looking than me anyway.... devilish good looks are not a requirement to be a mod, can assure you of that.

I was just trying to think of a competition I can invent whereby I stand a good chance of winning myself, although my first idea above wasn't well thought through...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Dtlv74 said:


> Was thinking that there should be a prize category for 'most handsome mod'... but then realised I have absolutely zero chance of winning that one so scrap the idea :lol:


I think your the most handsome man I ever saw. I so would, in a heartbeat. You actually complete my life.

(Now give me the prize!)


----------



## barsnack

JPaycheck said:


> I think your the most handsome man I ever saw. I so would, in a heartbeat. You actually complete my life.
> 
> (Now give me the prize!)


You pig, you used that same line on me


----------



## Tassotti

if a mod is nominated for most helpful post, should they win the prize if other mods are voting?


----------



## switch

Tassotti said:


> if a mod is nominated for most helpful post, should they win the prize if other mods are voting?


Contriversal !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

switch said:


> Contriversal !


I've decided to rule mods out!

Well come on, if they get the final say then how can they possibly be eligable to win. Sorry mods but it would be a conflict of interest.

In the matter of UK-M V Mods, I rule the mods are guilt as charged and shall be not eligable for the UK-M booty.


----------



## Lorian

switch said:


> I like the idea a lot, should add a nice dimension to the site, one thing though there are some real funny posts on here can we not have a prize for the funniest post too


Those categories were just my initial ideas.. you guys can decide what the final selections are. I'd be ok with Comedy Post of the Month.



barsnack said:


> You see the way the Oscars have the Razzles (were the celebrate the worse films), can UK Muscle also have prizes for worse post, least contributor, stupidest thread, worse member etc...its just i would like to win a prize


As funny as that may be.. I don't think encouraging dumb posts is a path we should go down.. 



JPaycheck said:


> If your running three awards, how about:
> 
> 1) Most valuble Member (Awarded for a number of cumulative things)
> 
> 2) Most helpfull Member (Awarded for being the most helpfull in contributing to posts)
> 
> 3) Best Discusssion (Awarded to the best poster in the most viewed discussion)


Great suggestions - I think number 3 is especially good.



Tassotti said:


> if a mod is nominated for most helpful post, should they win the prize if other mods are voting?


To keep it fair I think Mods should be exempt IF they are also making the final decision.

L


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

It's a great idea.


----------



## Greenspin

Would a category for the best transformation be an idea? For those who transform whilst a member of the site?


----------



## Tassotti

Greenspin said:


> Would a category for the best transformation be an idea? For those who transform whilst a member of the site?


Definitely, definitely. Would keep my motivation up if I knew I could win a ukm condom


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tassotti said:


> Definitely, definitely. Would keep my motivation up if I knew I could win a ukm condom


a glow in the dark uk-m condom at that 

ah maybe there should be a booby prize for worst post or something booby prize being a pack of uk-m condoms lol


----------



## dtlv

I think it stands to reason that if mods are chosing the winner then we can't be nominated... might actually make our general job easier as other people compete for the prizes by being extra helpful resulting in less for us to do around the site!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Oh and in regards to the people who win, can they get like a different layout to thier posts? like the mods have thier little mod banners, can monthly winners get something similar?


----------



## Lorian

JPaycheck said:


> Oh and in regards to the people who win, can they get like a different layout to thier posts? like the mods have thier little mod banners, can monthly winners get something similar?


That's a nice idea.. we could have a new badge that reads 'Award Winner' under their usertitle... or maybe a star.

L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Lorian said:


> That's a nice idea.. we could have a new badge that reads 'Award Winner' under their usertitle... or maybe a star.
> 
> L


When do you intend to role this out into action?


----------



## NoodleArms

Prize for the most favorite up and coming newbie "Best endevour"? x


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

NoodleArms said:


> Prize for the most favorite up and coming newbie "Best endevour"? x


I will award you prize for most hilarious username.


----------



## NoodleArms

You have to look at the full range, cant just judge on peoples knowledge and talent. Got to look at peoples willingness to learn and keeness. Otherwise what hope is there for a weakling like me lol


----------



## Lorian

JPaycheck said:


> When do you intend to role this out into action?


Pretty soon.. I'd like to get the details sorted next week so we can start officially on May 1st.

The first round of prizes would then go out at the end of the month.

L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Ok, just a quick suggestion if you don't mind.

How about Best log of the month. Could be awarded to the best kept, most updated, most interesting, most viewed log, something like that. Encourages people to start logs, which is always good.


----------



## MRSTRONG

JPaycheck said:


> Ok, just a quick suggestion if you don't mind.
> 
> How about Best log of the month. Could be awarded to the best kept, most updated, most interesting, most viewed log, something like that. Encourages people to start logs, which is always good.


shall i include a picture with my log


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

uhan said:


> shall i include a picture with my log


I hope you mean progress log.


----------



## MRSTRONG

JPaycheck said:


> I hope you mean progress log.


lol i can do that too


----------



## NoodleArms

This is unfair to the newest members.


----------



## lobo

NoodleArms said:


> This is unfair to the newest members.


Such is life noodle mate!


----------



## NoodleArms

There needs some balance to this competition


----------



## Fullhouse

NoodleArms said:


> There needs some balance to this competition


You wouldn't be saying that if you had been here a while and therefore had an advantage. Don't be a sore loser lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

NoodleArms said:


> There needs some balance to this competition


i know i will send you pictures of my prizes 

maybe even the empty tubs of protein too .


----------



## NoodleArms

"il snap your neck like a chickens"


----------



## NoodleArms

Fullhouse said:


> You wouldn't be saying that if you had been here a while and therefore had an advantage. Don't be a sore loser lol


no not all, you cant make all the competition on knowledge, got to broaden the horizon for example, best newbie, best endevour, best journal etc etc


----------



## MRSTRONG

NoodleArms said:


> "il snap your neck like a chickens"


not with them arms boy


----------



## NoodleArms

LOL nob


----------



## Lorian

Thanks for the feedback guys, if there are no objections, I think this is how we should work it.

We regularly award prizes for the following categories:

*Most Helpful Member*

*Best Discussion*

*Post of the Month *(comedy or serious)

In addition to the above, we occasionally award a transformation prize for *Most Improved*.

There will be a new thread each month where people can make their nominations. At the end of the month the Mod Team will decide on the winners.

If the above system ends up having issues we can refine it in future months.

Everyone in agreement?

L


----------



## NoodleArms

Lorian said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, if there are no objections, I think this is how we should work it.
> 
> We regularly award prizes for the following categories:
> 
> *Most Helpful Member*
> 
> *Best Discussion*
> 
> *Post of the Month *(comedy or serious)
> 
> In addition to the above, we occasionally award a transformation prize for *Most Improved*.
> 
> There will be a new thread each month where people can make their nominations. At the end of the month the Mod Team will decide on the winners.
> 
> If the above system ends up having issues we can refine it in future months.
> 
> Everyone in agreement?
> 
> L


Yes yes


----------



## Tassotti

Looks good Lorian. Aye


----------



## barsnack

how bout International Poster of the Year


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Lorian said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, if there are no objections, I think this is how we should work it.
> 
> We regularly award prizes for the following categories:
> 
> *Most Helpful Member*
> 
> *Best Discussion*
> 
> *Post of the Month *(comedy or serious)
> 
> In addition to the above, we occasionally award a transformation prize for *Most Improved*.
> 
> There will be a new thread each month where people can make their nominations. At the end of the month the Mod Team will decide on the winners.
> 
> If the above system ends up having issues we can refine it in future months.
> 
> Everyone in agreement?
> 
> L


I see you took my ideas on board 

Yes thats cool with me. Obviously I will be in serious danger of winning all 3 simultaneously, so I'll try to be less cool.


----------



## NoodleArms

took my idea of most improved


----------



## Lorian

JPaycheck said:


> I see you took my ideas on board


I take everyone's ideas on board..

You gotta give the people what they want 

L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Lorian said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, if there are no objections, I think this is how we should work it.
> 
> We regularly award prizes for the following categories:
> 
> *Most Helpful Member*
> 
> *Best Discussion*
> 
> *Post of the Month *(comedy or serious)
> 
> In addition to the above, we occasionally award a transformation prize for *Most Improved*.
> 
> There will be a new thread each month where people can make their nominations. At the end of the month the Mod Team will decide on the winners.
> 
> If the above system ends up having issues we can refine it in future months.
> 
> Everyone in agreement?
> 
> L





Lorian said:


> I take everyone's ideas on board..
> 
> You gotta give the people what they want
> 
> L


Feel free to make me a MOD...


----------



## NoodleArms

JPaycheck said:


> Feel free to make me a MOD...


Mod of the gay section


----------



## switch

JPaycheck said:


> Feel free to make me a MOD...


So your happy to trade your G in for an M ?


----------



## Milky

Cracking idea and IMO l think the mods should draw up the short list and let the members choose from the finalists...


----------



## switch

gemilky69 said:


> Cracking idea and IMO l think the mods should draw up the short list and let the members choose from the finalists...


I have to totally agree simple because them MOD's are all fantastic guys


----------



## Milky

switch said:


> I have to totally agree simple because them MOD's are all fantastic guys


My thinking being everyone could vote for one single person so you could end up with x amount of members all with 1 vote so no where nearer to a conclusion / winner...


----------



## Tassotti

switch said:


> I have to totally agree simple because them MOD's are all fantastic guys


ass licking isn't gonna win you any prizes switch :lol:


----------



## NoodleArms

Lorian said:


> That's a thread I was saving for next week...
> 
> Hand on heart, this morning I received the sportswear catalogue from the company who will be supplying the UK-M merchandise. There will be a thread next week for members to help decide which items, styles, fabrics etc we start off with.
> 
> It's all happening with UK-M at the moment! :laugh:
> 
> The Member Business Directory is well underway.. and there's 2 more new additions coming in May/June :thumbup1:
> 
> L


I should get a free t shirt for the simple fact that i have little girly arms and i need all the help i can get, so by having a t shirt will make me train that little bit harder.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

switch said:


> So your happy to trade your G in for an M ?


I honestly did't get that...

Yeah feel free to give me a free t-shirt. If you do, I promise to find a random girl, and take some dirty pics while wearing my UK-M t-shirt.


----------



## switch

Tassotti said:


> ass licking isn't gonna win you any prizes switch :lol:


No but AAS licking might !!!!!


----------



## switch

JPaycheck said:


> I honestly did't get that...
> 
> Yeah feel free to give me a free t-shirt. If you do, I promise to find a random girl, and take some dirty pics while wearing my UK-M t-shirt.


GOD - MOD : trade in your G for an M - now go get me them pictures


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

switch said:


> GOD - MOD : trade in your G for an M - now go get me them pictures


haha good point actually. Considering the MODS answer to me, it would be a downgrade really. Hmmm, good call.

haha I will, but need to find a girl first.


----------



## Guest

> Maybe the 5 people with the most nominations get put into a poll?
> 
> Maybe if person X has gone above and beyond in helping person Y then person Y sends me a PM about it.
> 
> Maybe we'd just keep a big thread with all the nominations which then gets restarted each month..
> 
> Maybe behind closed doors would be better and the Mod team make the decision..
> 
> How do you think it should work?


A greeat idea - The moderators should decide (or pick more long term stable members) otherwise all the bum chums and various groups will all vote for each other and pat each other on the back while slagging others off - rather like the masses of likes and reps they give each other


----------



## Geonix

Maybe Best Summer Transformation?


----------



## BigRichG

All sounds great imo and some really good ideas been thrown in the pot too.


----------



## Lorian

Confirming that we are definatley going ahead with this and it will be starting next week.

We will be awarding prizes to 3 people per month.

Each person will be allowed to choose 1 item from a thread (called Prize Pot) which lists all the prizes we have available.. this way people can select the product which is most relevant to their training goals. If an item isn't chosen it simply remains 'in the pot' ready for the next month.. and so on.

L


----------



## NoodleArms

can you confirm the categories please.


----------



## MRSTRONG

NoodleArms said:


> can you confirm the categories please.


change yer pic big boy


----------



## Lorian

NoodleArms said:


> can you confirm the categories please.


We're going to run with this for May:

*Most Helpful Member*

*
Best Discussion*

*
Post of the Month* (may be funny or serious)

In addition to the above, we may occasionally award a transformation prize for Most Improved/Best Progress.

Depending on how it goes we may change it for June.

L


----------



## Lorian

Actually.. now that I think about it, a general '*Member of the Month*' category may work better than '*Most Helpful Member*' .. That way it opens it up to more people potentially winning it.. People that contribute with things like taking the time to report spam are just as valuable to the board as the training/diet gurus imo.

I'll clarify the categories and how to nominate people when I make the Prize Pot thread next week.

L


----------



## NoodleArms

I think you have it spot on there


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Very interested to have this starting, top idea and in my opinion will really improve the board.


----------



## NoodleArms

Lorian said:


> Actually.. now that I think about it, a general '*Member of the Month*' category may work better than '*Most Helpful Member*' .. That way it opens it up to more people potentially winning it.. People that contribute with things like taking the time to report spam are just as valuable to the board as the training/diet gurus imo.
> 
> I'll clarify the categories and how to nominate people when I make the Prize Pot thread next week.
> 
> L


I think you should have a "administrators" award picked by yourself and just yourself, shows everyone your watching them. sort of like an employee of the month, and maybe come up with something you can have on your profile for a month.


----------



## Lorian

Closing this thread as the Prize Draw is now live.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/prize-draw/135042-uk-muscle-monthly-prize-draw.html

L


----------

